
Coronavirus Ravages China’s Economy–and It’s Just Getting Started - lordmax
https://www.wsj.com/articles/coronavirus-ravages-chinas-economyand-its-just-getting-started-11587122990
======
samizdis
[https://archive.is/tRBJr](https://archive.is/tRBJr)

~~~
lordmax
brilliant!

